# 210 EasySand



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I just found a 210 Easy Sand at a store by me, I've heard about it but thought it was an urban legend.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

I thought it was too 😂


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its junk, Any chemical setting mud needs to stay wet for its set time to react properly, mud thats put on drywall gets water sucked out straight away so drys before it can set, Notice the joint mud is darker than the edges which are much whiter, Its becouse it never had a chance to cure, Rub your fingers over it, its just dust.


----------

